#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Treble in de studio + DO en meer

## Mathijs

T is al weer een tijdje geleden maar toch nog even wat kiekjes van Treble die bij ons Live in de studio was.



















Gebruikte apparatuur:
-2x Shure SM87
-1x Neumann KMS 105
-4x Neumann KM140 (2x jembee, 1x XY paar op acoustisch gitaar).
-Studer mengtafel (type onbekend)
-Yamaha SPX 90
-Lexicon PCM 70
-Dynaset Barth compressors.

----------


## moderator

Ramaganana!!!!! dat zegt genoeg :-)

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door moderator_
> 
> Ramaganana!!!!! dat zegt genoeg :-)



betekent dat iets van " een beetje hoog er bij in draaien" ??

----------


## sis

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jurjen_barel

Inhoud van de foto's ziet er goed uit. In meerdere opzichten  :Big Grin: [8D]

----------


## Mathijs

Hier nog wat kiekjes Met wat meer bekende lieden (zowel zangeres als pianist)






nog een foto.



Helaas zijn er bij ons altijd erg weinig fotos gemaakt. Zal er volgende keer aan denken (heb BV helemaal geen fotos van bands enz, dat de studio echt helemaal stampens vol staat).

----------


## Mathijs

Hier nog even de mixjes van de 2 nummers die ze gespeelt hebben:

http://www.deluuds.nl/foto/treble/treble1.mp3

http://www.deluuds.nl/foto/treble/treble2.mp3

Voor dit "ff snel" project ben ik redelijk tevreden. Uiteraard moet je er bij denken dat er een flinke eind processing overheen gaat en dat je dus daarnaar luisterd. Daarom is de mix ook een beetje dun.
Alleen de Jembees klinken  :Frown: . Dit is mede de schuld van de studio deze heeft een nog al aparte acoustic. Zet je drumstel er neer en hij klinkt ineens heeel anders  :Big Grin:  (vraag maar aan Radar)

----------


## giserke

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Mathijs_
> 
> Hier nog even de mixjes van de 2 nummers die ze gespeelt hebben:
> 
> http://www.deluuds.nl/foto/treble/treble1.mp3
> 
> http://www.deluuds.nl/foto/treble/treble2.mp3
> 
> Voor dit "ff snel" project ben ik redelijk tevreden. Uiteraard moet je er bij denken dat er een flinke eind processing overheen gaat en dat je dus daarnaar luisterd. Daarom is de mix ook een beetje dun.
> Alleen de Jembees klinken . Dit is mede de schuld van de studio deze heeft een nog al aparte acoustic. Zet je drumstel er neer en hij klinkt ineens heeel anders  (vraag maar aan Radar)



De fout die ze hebben gemaakt, de verkeerde micro voor de djembe.
Ze moesten de TLM serie gebruikt hebben van Neumann(aan de achterkant van de djembe).

Ook zie ik nogal wat grote fouten aan de studio inrichting :Frown:

----------


## Mathijs

Waarom een TLM op de Djembees? Dan zet ik er liever een U87 achter. Maar goed. Ik heb ze liever voor omdat ik ook de aanslag er bij wil, niet alleen het laag. Ik denk ook niet dat iedereen zo maar even 2 "TLM serie" (welke want daar zitten een aantal nog al verschillende mics in) heeft liggen.

Maar even voor de duidelijkheid: Dit was een live optreden bij radio. Echt veel tijd was er niet, dus we hebben ook ik meen een 5 minuten sound check gehad.




> citaat:Ook zie ik nogal wat grote fouten aan de studio inrichting



verklaar je nader[?] 
Het pand wat je hier ziet is een monumentaal pand. Waar wij nu ongeveer 15 jaar in zitten. Omdat het monumentaal is hebben we er bijna niks aan mogen verbouwen. Wat ik al zei: de acoustic is dan ook nog al slecht. in de ruimte zit een hele korte slap echo, die niet weg te krijgen is. binnen nu en 3 maanden zijn we hier weg (helaas want het is een prachtig pand) Gelukkig hebben we dan wel een betere studio.

----------


## giserke

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Mathijs_
> 
> Waarom een TLM op de Djembees? Dan zet ik er liever een U87 achter. Maar goed. Ik heb ze liever voor omdat ik ook de aanslag er bij wil, niet alleen het laag. Ik denk ook niet dat iedereen zo maar even 2 "TLM serie" (welke want daar zitten een aantal nog al verschillende mics in) heeft liggen.
> 
> Maar even voor de duidelijkheid: Dit was een live optreden bij radio. Echt veel tijd was er niet, dus we hebben ook ik meen een 5 minuten sound check gehad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vooraan de djembe kan je geen bassen waarnemen. Dus ofwel zet je een grootmembraam aan de zijkant (TLM serie) dan heb je een globale sound van de djembe, ofwel één voor én achter natuurlijk nog beter. En er moeten rond de djembe klankopvang borden staan.

Een U87 zou ik afraden. Wij hebben persoonlijk nogal wat problemen als we die micro's dicht bij slagwerk instrumenten zetten. Bij de U89 is dit probleem opgelost. (daarom dat de U89 nogal kort na de U87 is uitgekomen. De U87 is goed voor al wat melodisch is en voor een globale opname. Ook voor stem. Ik kies voor de TLM serie, omdat die ongeveer 1500 euro scheelt in prijs met de U87.

Wat de studio betreft, zou ik losse panelen in diamant vorm maken. Die je met 2 oogvijzen aan de muur hangt, dan kan je ze verwijderen.
Diamantvormen geven een ruimtelijk effect, zonder dat het overslaat in galm.

----------


## Mathijs

Ik denk dat dat je beter moet nadenken over de situatie van deze opname, namelijk: Live radio. De bandbreedte van radio is beperkt dus laag hoef ik niet, het moet goed hoorbaar zijn, goede attack, het moet live klinken dus ik wil de aanslag er op. Ook zal een groot membraam mic in deze opstelling niet handig zijn wegens spil van zang enz. hierdoor zal je teveel fase problemen krijgen. Ook mede door de ruimte. Hiervoor is er gekozen voor een richtpijpje aan de voorkant.




> citaat:zou ik losse panelen in diamant vorm maken



Zomaar een diamant vormpje aan de muur hangen zal echt geen nut hebben. Je zal eerder nog meer flutter echo's creeren.

Een goede panel absorber zal je toch echt precies moeten berekenen op de staande golven die voor problemen zorgen de studio.

Wat die ruimte nodig heeft is puur wat demping of difusion.

----------


## Gast1401081

er zijn bij de kantoor-inrichters voor best weinig zgn akoestische schermen te koop, van het zelfde materiaal als waarmee de heineken music-hall "dood" gemaakt is ( ouwe telefooncellen-truc). In de kantoor-handel worden deze tussen telefoonisten in geplaatst, zodat je de gesprekken op de achtergrond niet hoort. Op wieletjes, en dus zeer handig om de staande golven te onderbreken/verwijderen.

----------


## giserke

zeg een djembe dient niet om paart te reiden hé. Dat zou ook al veel schelen aan de klank van het instrument.

----------


## lifesound

fantastisch om na 9 maanden met zulke ongelooflijk interessante reactie te komen....

PS: paard is met een d en rijden met ij

----------


## zjeten

geachte
weet je ook het frequentiebereik van een djembee.
Dit zal waarschijnelijk van zeer laag tot zeer hoog gaan maar jullie hebben toevallig niet de waarden met da harmonische erbij?
mvg
jeffrey vancoillie

----------


## jurjen_barel

Hangt af van de djembé. Ze zijn in verschillende grootten verkrijgbaar. Uitgaande van die van Treble (38 cm diameter, kleine 70 cm hoog) gaan die behoorlijk laag (lager dan de doorsnee bas in trance/dance/techno). Dus daar heb je echt baskasten voor nodig.
En ze kunnen ook redelijk hoog. Welliswaar niet zo hoog als het maximum van een doorsnee mensenstem, maar ze komen wel een behoorlijk stuk in het mid.

----------


## Ibvee

Eerlijk gezegd komt een mensenstem nou niet echt zo superhoog dan, als je het hele freq spectrum bekijk in verhouding met instrumenten. En er is een verschil tussen bas en subkasten... majah, snap wat je bedoelt. Als ik die foto's zo zie kan je die studio wel heel wat droger maken dan het nu is hoor... Mjah, waarschijnlijk zijn jullie nu dus al verhuist. Maar gordijnen helpen zat, of gewoon losse schermen, en daarnaast is het ook net hoever je het zelf wil in alles, ipv monitoren koptelefoons opzetten is vaak ook een grote verbetering

----------

